# Is there anything about you that makes you a lot different from others your age?



## SecondSider (Jul 22, 2013)

Just asking.

For me, it's just the autism, and the intense love for movies. The other kids bully me only because I like the classic ones, such as _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?_ and because I don't really like the films that catch the interest of people my age, such as _Scary MoVie_, and I prefer the more mature and artful ones like... Well, I think I already mentioned it.

So, is there anything about you that makes you different from the people you hang out with?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

Same thing with autism for me, and people say I'm a lot nicer than others my age too.


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 23, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Same thing with autism for me, and people say I'm a lot nicer than others my age too.



That's how people view me as well. But other teens just can't handle it. First off, when I bring in a movie to show to the teachers, they go all "Oh, stop bringing in porn like you always do!" and when I research movies for my classes, the students would just come up to my computer and log me off.


----------



## Niya (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not catty like most of my peers. I don't try to compete with other girls for attention or whatever it is they want. The girls always think im weird because of that. I'm kind of like one of the guys, I guess. I can't stay away from video games to stay my life, I hate shopping and trying on clothes, i don't like going to big parties, etc etc. I would much rather stay at home and eat and play games than do any of that. All of my closest friends like fashion and shopping and they also think im odd. Yet they always want to know where I got my clothes. Skillz yo. 

I guess I'm also different because I've never been in any kind of relationship whatsoever. I've tried talking to guys I like, but it never went very well. Or they just didn't get the hint. Or they were a douche about it. 

And I definitely do not give in to peer pressure. Of any kind. No matter how small it is.

I'd rather be friends with guys than with girls. No drama. Just hanging out and eating, no shopping. I'm pretty sure I'll be friends with mostly guys when I'm in college next year.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> That's how people view me as well. But other teens just can't handle it. First off, when I bring in a movie to show to the teachers, they go all "Oh, stop bringing in porn like you always do!" and when I research movies for my classes, the students would just come up to my computer and log me off.



That's mean.  I don't get along with teenagers my age either.  You can't imagine how bad of days I've had and the only thing that would make it worse is someone in my class making fun of what I do (I'm really into building stuff, architect-wise)


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 23, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> That's mean.  I don't get along with teenagers my age either.  You can't imagine how bad of days I've had and the only thing that would make it worse is someone in my class making fun of what I do (I'm really into building stuff, architect-wise)



Ouch... That seems a lot worse than my cases. Also, teens at my school around my age go crazy over memes. I mean, I find some of them really funny, but these guys are just laughing like hyenas to them everyday, and some of these aren't even funny! They're just plain offensive! I was also notorious for showing a very strong dislike towards the movie _Project X_ (the party movie), because it's just ripping off _Superbad_, which I really enjoyed.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in my late 40s, but I watch anime, read manga and play games like there's no tomorrow. My son, who is 19, likes to complain that I own more consoles and watch more anime, read more manga and play more games than him. His idea of a great book is one on math and his idea of a great game is chess. Sometimes it's hard to tell who's the parent and who's the kid in this family.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't listen to nowadays music. I haven't for 3 years now. Its always too much RnB or Taylor Swift or whatever, I'm not interested in that kind of music. I haven't even listened to an entire Adele song, believe it or not. I don't even know the lyrics! 
I don't go crazy over a celebrity and what they're wearing or dating. I don't watch stuff like Eastenders or Hollyoaks (Popular a few years back here in the UK)  Everyone use to talk about what happened in last night's Eastenders, and I could never be in that conversation because it's boring. I'd rather watch anime lol... I'm a minority in my area that knows what anime is, luckily I joined an Anime Club, which is really small. I like everyone in it though! Managed to get two other friends into anime too, so I'm quite chuffed with myself. I'LL MAKE EVERYONE WATCH ANIME WAHAHAHA.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a really interesting topic. 
I feel I have some 'older' tastes than most young people. For example, I could talk to my parents or older people in work about music for hours, because we like the same stuff. Most (not all) of my peers listen to chart/pop stuff and don't like the stuff on my iPod. I also get annoyed at a lot of the conversations people my age have, especially when spend ages gossiping about people and I'm itching to talk about a book or film, or an idea I've come across in uni. 
There's nothing wrong with being different, it might just be that the people we happen to get 'stuck' with are different. Sometimes it's harder to meet people we have lots in common with because of certain variables and factors, like age. Maybe we're all the better for resisting 'peer pressure' - to paraphrase the author Rita Mae Brown, conformity means that everybody likes you, except yourself. 

To twine own self be true


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sick of civilisation. I wildly fantasise about a world with no government, money or time. If t were up to me, I'd gladly prefer life to be a competition of physical strength rather than brains.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2013)

Academically, I'm behind a lot of people my own age. I dropped out of school. I didn't go back into education until I was 18, so it took me until I was 20 to have the same level of qualifications as a high school graduate - and even then I barely scraped a pass (no uni would have taken me based on my results). ^^;

Other than that... I'm a published writer with a good variety of work already out there (newspaper articles, a magazine feature, poetry, and short stories). I feel that's sort of unique for my age (21). I've also written and directed multiple short films/documentaries - three of which were created for, and are still in use by, a local business. 

I suppose I also break the stereotype in my local area in that I don't have a child yet. Seriously, all except one of the girls I was friends with in school had a kid by age 18. >.>


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2013)

-im gay
-i have no guy friends
-i look like 3 years younger than i actually am
-i hate most men
-i fall for people too easily
-i dont like letting go

idk i guess i have a lot of things i mean most people my age have gained independence by now but i dont want to idkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Solar (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, I'm the only person in my grade who is friends with all girls. Since I'm a boy, some people look or think of me in a weird or rude way. But yeah, all my closest friends are girls.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm 21 and I don't drink alcohol. Ever. Most folk my age like to drink and get drunk, especially because now they can. On my 21st birthday, I didn't even think about going to a bar. People think I'm weird.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not judgmental.

I find most of my "peers" (Women in their mid 20's) are extremely critical and judgmental, even if they don't mean to be. Especially towards themselves.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2013)

Most people in my age group love the 90s.

I don't.


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, yeah. I forgot. People my age, well, at my school, tend to go for movies for explosions or a "hot" actress going naked, I don't.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't want a girlfriend.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like writing and making stories. A lot of kids don't like to read.


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm pansexual, a word most people I speak to don't even know what means. lol
I HATE flamboyant gays even though i'd date guys These really are a roadblock for me. -Shrugs- To each their own though I never understand how people can get like that.  Specially when they're snooty.. -Gag me- No I wouldn't be mean to them up front but I can't see me getting along with one.
I'm tall but i look anorexic but I eat.. 
I'm not a really "sexual" person. I'm more of a i'd cuddle/hold your hands and hug you to death watching movies. :$
I tend to relate with older friends than younger/same age. Guess it's just my maturity level/personality/likes.
Hate pizza or any sort of sauce.
Dislike chocolate. 
I enjoy spelling/spelling bees.
If I find more ill add them.


----------



## Kaneloe (Jul 25, 2013)

Probably how 'mature' I act and how calm I can be. Kids my age are all so immature in my school.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

When I was 10, there was an IQ test in my classroom. I was the child with the most IQ, 153. My classmates though I was a weirdo and never, NEVER talked to me.

That was nothing special. I've never been good when making friends. I didn't liked to. They saw me like that "stupid smartie long-haired jerk". And I've always been that. Because of my spectacular social life, I had to create imaginary friends. I started drawing and loving music. Because of that, I became the classroom's weirdo. And the bullied one.

And my music taste is different. Not a bit, but totally different, although I respect people's tastes. They all listen to trance, dubstep, that Nicki Minaj thing, Justin Bieber, 1D, Big Time Rush. I don't. I *love* Rock N' Roll. There was a girl asking me which one I loved more, BTR or 1D, and I told her that Led Zeppelin. She looked weirdly at me and from that moment, I knew I would never get a girlfriend. Except for the TV.

So yes... I'm that _stupid smartie long-haired jerk that loves Led Zeppelin and goes to Paul McCartney concerts_ :V


----------



## burnside (Jul 25, 2013)

I've had 2 or 3 near-death experiences and I'm 16. I'm not sure what the average number of near-death experiences people my age have had, though.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm 11 I hate piercings I hate JB and ID I hate the Harlem Shake I love chainsaws my drawings are aimed to not have big creepy ass sparkly eyes I play AC an Minecraft I was like the only person in my class who could write a decent story and draw a decent comic strip I HATE mustaches and I like brony music I want to be stand up comic when I grow up and tons of other shyt now stop asking, okay?? (jk I like answering questions)


----------



## MadCake (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm 11, and I don't care that much about fashion.
I just draw and read.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 25, 2013)

Tengu said:


> When I was 10, there was an IQ test in my classroom. I was the child with the most IQ, 153. My classmates though I was a weirdo and never, NEVER talked to me.
> 
> That was nothing special. I've never been good when making friends. I didn't liked to. They saw me like that "stupid smartie long-haired jerk". And I've always been that. Because of my spectacular social life, I had to create imaginary friends. I started drawing and loving music. Because of that, I became the classroom's weirdo. And the bullied one.
> 
> ...



Me and my sister both love Led Zeppelin. Girls who like them do exist! I remember talking to a boy who was complaining that he'd never met a girl who knew who Led Zeppelin were, all his friends listen to 1D, etc. His face was a picture when I pointed out that I was wearing one of Zeppelin's '77 tour t-shirts 
Also, being smart is a good thing! You'll be the one with a well-paid job in the future - bullies are jealous and/or scared of intelligence.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

MadCake said:


> I'm 11, and I don't care that much about fashion.
> I just draw and read.


THIS is the kind of girls we need. At least for me.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm just about 13 and I'm not into boys at school at all. I hate boy bands. I enjoy books. I don't play M rated games.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

Puffy said:


> I'm just about 13 and I'm not into boys at school at all. I hate boy bands. I enjoy books. I don't play M rated games.



So you're 13 years old and you don't like boy bands but you like books.

Girls like you are harder to find that shiny Pokemon.


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 25, 2013)

Kaneloe said:


> Probably how 'mature' I act and how calm I can be. Kids my age are all so immature in my school.



That's the same thing for me!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm... I'm 20 going on 21 in a couple months and I have no desire to drink or get drunk/high. For a girl my age, it's almost unheard of to not wear makeup, but I don't. I also don't like to party; I'm a homebody type. It makes people think I'm really boring but I don't care ^^


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Hmmm... I'm 20 going on 21 in a couple months and I have no desire to drink or get drunk/high. For a girl my age, it's almost unheard of to not wear makeup, but I don't. I also don't like to party; I'm a homebody type. It makes people think I'm really boring but I don't care ^^



That means you're my perfect woman.


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 25, 2013)

Believe it or not, I'm 21 years old _and_ a special snowflake.

All jokes aside, I watch a lot of old TV shows like Bewitched and Mary Tyler Moore.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 25, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> That means you're my perfect woman.



Lol everyone seems to be your perfect lady as from the last few posts you made in this thread. I'm engaged actually, to a guy I've been with for 5 years.

Red, I'd like to think we are all semi-special snowflakes in our own way.


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 25, 2013)

It wasn't directed at anyone in particular, by the way. Just the title of the thread.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm engaged actually, to a guy I've been with for 5 years.



That means I'll have to search for a girl who doesn't like drinking too much, doesn't make drugs, doesn't care too much about clothing and have creativity.


----------



## burnside (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't like Call of Duty. But I think that's more of a 12-year-old thing now anyway.


----------



## Dandie (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, for me, a few things. 
-I listen to old music, as my dad's the manager of 90.5 the Night. (Listen to it on the radio!)
-I'm really small cuz I have a thyroid disease.
-I'm in Gifted and Talented.
-I read too much.
-I'm friends with who everyone thinks is the weirdest kid in school. (Except the teachers, of course.)


----------



## Elijo (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a lot nicer and maturer than most girls my age, so that's a start. I don't like 1D or JB, infact I pretty much hate them. I play Minecraft, I write great stories, I am a decent drawer. I am a fan of rock and classical music. Man I could go on but I won't.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 26, 2013)

Again like most girls in this thread I strongly dislike boy bands, dubstep (Though I do like Deadmau5) and the majority of today's music, instead give me Muse, Queen, Pink Floyd, Coldplay or Rammstein! I wear men's shirts on occasion (more comfy and they tend have better designs) and I don't wear make up. I'm a PC gamer, I play a heavily modded copy of Skyrim and vanilla Oblivion and Morrowind. I'm better than my boyfriend at Mario Kart! All my favourite actors are considered 'old' by my peers, e.g. Tom Hiddleston, Benedict Cumberbatch and Christopher Eccleston. I don't go to parties, I prefer to hang out with my friends at the park. I'm currently plowing through the Song of Ice and Fire novel series- I actually read voluntarily.

I really like Hiddleston and Cumberbatch in War Horse, though I am partial to Hiddles!Loki and Cumber!Sherlock...

I could go on for a long time...


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

So many nice girls in here.


----------



## salarian (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm content with being single.  I see so many people my age so desperate for a significant other.  I just feel like it's kind of silly that people really crave that sort of attention and need to be doted on 24/7.  Don't get me wrong, I don't mind couples or anything.  I just think that there's more to life than trying to impress others or being in a romantic relationship.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 26, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Again like most girls in this thread I strongly dislike boy bands, dubstep (Though I do like Deadmau5) and the majority of today's music, instead give me Muse, Queen, Pink Floyd, Coldplay or Rammstein! I wear men's shirts on occasion (more comfy and they tend have better designs) and I don't wear make up. I'm a PC gamer, I play a heavily modded copy of Skyrim and vanilla Oblivion and Morrowind. I'm better than my boyfriend at Mario Kart! All my favourite actors are considered 'old' by my peers, e.g. Tom Hiddleston, Benedict Cumberbatch and Christopher Eccleston. I don't go to parties, I prefer to hang out with my friends at the park. I'm currently plowing through the Song of Ice and Fire novel series- I actually read voluntarily.
> 
> I really like Hiddleston and Cumberbatch in War Horse, though I am partial to Hiddles!Loki and Cumber!Sherlock...
> 
> I could go on for a long time...



I just had to say I also LOVE Hiddleston and Cumberbatch    these fandoms seem to be taking over the interweb...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 26, 2013)

Hazy said:


> I just had to say I also LOVE Hiddleston and Cumberbatch    these fandoms seem to be taking over the interweb...



I loved Hiddleston and Cumberbatch before Thor and Sherlock (Or Star Trek into Darkness) happened, it really bugs me when people say I *only* like them for those two roles!  (TBH I liked Loki when I read a comic he was in- Can't remember which though)


----------



## Hazy (Jul 26, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I loved Hiddleston and Cumberbatch before Thor and Sherlock (Or Star Trek into Darkness) happened, it really bugs me when people say I *only* like them for those two roles!  (TBH I liked Loki when I read a comic he was in- Can't remember which though)



I'm a huge Sherlock Holmes fan anyway - it was just a bonus that Cumberbatch got the role  I think I first saw Hiddleston in Thor, then in Midnight and Paris and War Horse - discovered him through some great films, and really love him in interviews.


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 26, 2013)

I have interest in lots of Woody Allen movies, people my age are going all "meh!" to a film directed by him.


----------



## chillv (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a little more mature and know a lot academically for my age. For example, I am not interested in thinks most people my age are interested it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 26, 2013)

Hazy said:


> I'm a huge Sherlock Holmes fan anyway - it was just a bonus that Cumberbatch got the role  I think I first saw Hiddleston in Thor, then in Midnight and Paris and War Horse - discovered him through some great films, and really love him in interviews.



Have you seen the Nerd HQ interview he did? It's really funny, makes me want to meet Hiddleston even more! (Fun fact: He went to Cambridge at the same time as my Biology teacher)

I still need to see Midnight in Paris, Deep Blue Sea and Only Lovers Left Alive...


----------



## talisheo (Jul 26, 2013)

I look 14 but I am 19 so I have a hard time hanging around people my age. I also play a lot of games intended for children like Pokemon, so a lot of peers don't respect me. But it's fine, I am much more of a loner now a days then anything. And I would rather hang out at home and play video games then go partying or drinking.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 26, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Have you seen the Nerd HQ interview he did? It's really funny, makes me want to meet Hiddleston even more! (Fun fact: He went to Cambridge at the same time as my Biology teacher)
> 
> I still need to see Midnight in Paris, Deep Blue Sea and Only Lovers Left Alive...



I've seen bits of it, and it does reveal him to be a beautiful person. And his impressions are hilarious xD
Midnight in Paris is amazingly good!  I love the film itself - one of my favourites, regardless of the cast (it's still awesome to see Hiddleston as one of my literary heroes, Scott Fitzgerald!  )


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 26, 2013)

The way I know how to pronounce other words the correct ways rather than how a lot of teens would usually do so. And a lot of teens try their best to make me look like an idiot for pronouncing it right! For example:

The 2006 film _Babel_. I pronounce it the correct way, "BAB-el," and when people my age read it directly, it comes to them as "BABE-el."

The German name "Wolfgang." People my age read it directly as "Wolf-gang," I pronounced it "Voolf-gang." One kid, who used to be my friend replied because of my pronunciation, "No, he's not Beethoven, so shut the f*** up."

The Japanese movie _Ran_. I pronounced it the way a lot of Japanese people say it, and the way director Sidney Lumet pronounced it, "RAHN." That same kid who "corrected" me on my pronunciation of "Wolfgang" said "Uh, yeah, I'm pretty sure it said RAN (as in 'I ran all the way here!)."


----------



## Keenan (Jul 27, 2013)

My taste in music, and knowledge of trees, plants, and birds. My sense of humor is pretty unusual as well.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 28, 2013)

Most people in my age group love Benedict Cumberbatch. I don't.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 28, 2013)

Who's Benedict Cumberbatch!?


----------



## Elijo (Jul 28, 2013)

Also, I feel like I don't need a boyfriend or whatever.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Jul 28, 2013)

A lot of things o.o
-Shy/ Hard time making friends
-VIDEO GAMES ALL DAY LONG
-My Little Pony: FiM , I KNOW NONE THAT WATCHES IT 
-I have to be talked too, I don't start the conversation (Me starting it doesn't turn out too well)
-Big on Anime but that one group in every school that's big in anime won't shut their mouths about other ppl
-I'd rather have good books to read then friends
-I hate working in groups, parthering up sucks. Working alone is easier cause there is no one talking to me/ talking to others in group leaving all the work to me.
-Hard time being friends with ppl cause most dont like what I like or hav heard of anything I like
-Ok looking, can think of a billion mean things to say to better looking girls
-Want NOTHING to do with boys/ VERY VERY VERY PICKY! But if I did hav to chose someone from anything I would go with Mark from Harvest Moon: Sunshine Islands. If he ever gets sad during a storm I freakin start crying, I love how he is so worried when u wake up feeling bad and then u find out u pregs 
-HATE BOYBANDS
I'm ending this at those but I know I'm missing some stuff...
Mostly that no one likes anything that I like, So it's hard to talk about stuff.
The only normal thing about me is that I play minecraft o.o


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 28, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> Who's Benedict Cumberbatch!?



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1212722/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## Mao (Jul 28, 2013)

I can type.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2013)

Keenan said:


> My taste in music, and knowledge of trees, plants, and birds. My sense of humor is pretty unusual as well.





Trust me.  My humor is worse.  I laugh when someone or something dies in a movie.  I also laugh at things that aren't funny and don't laugh at things that are (so I've been told).


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Trust me.  My humor is worse.  I laugh when someone or something dies in a movie.  I also laugh at things that aren't funny and don't laugh at things that are (so I've been told).



You should see my friend samantha then. We were watching Jaws in class, as an end of term treat. First person got eaten, she goes "Haha. DEAD."


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 28, 2013)

My taste in music, How I act civilized, my dark sense of humor,


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> You should see my friend samantha then. We were watching Jaws in class, as an end of term treat. First person got eaten, she goes "Haha. DEAD."



LOL.  That's what I comment sometimes in movies too.


----------



## fortune (Jul 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Most people in my age group love Benedict Cumberbatch. I don't.



How old are you?? I've never heard of him until now and he's ... interesting looking 0_o

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only things for me are that I play AC and am shy :3


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 28, 2013)

A bit of my music taste (Muse, Rammstein etc), the fact that I play video games and dress down more than putting on makeup and styling my hair for a nice outfit everyday. Blue jeans and a t-shirt are fine, kthnx. I'm also maybe 5'0'' MAX, so I'm super tiny for a 20 year old going to college and doing everyday things like grocery shopping. I'm also very shy until you get me talking, and I don't want a boyfriend yet.
I'm way more mature than most of the people I went to high school with and I like shows most people there don't (Sherlock, Doctor Who, OUAT, GoT, etc.) I could go on but that's my short list.


----------



## Pidjiken (Jul 28, 2013)

Autistic with an intense hatred for movies. 

You and I would not get along.


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 28, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> A bit of my music taste (Muse, Rammstein etc), the fact that I play video games and dress down more than putting on makeup and styling my hair for a nice outfit everyday. Blue jeans and a t-shirt are fine, kthnx. I'm also maybe 5'0'' MAX, so I'm super tiny for a 20 year old going to college and doing everyday things like grocery shopping. I'm also very shy until you get me talking, and I don't want a boyfriend yet.
> I'm way more mature than most of the people I went to high school with and I like shows most people there don't (Sherlock, Doctor Who, OUAT, GoT, etc.) I could go on but that's my short list.



I've had that experience with the TV shows that I watch. Because I am a fan of _Boardwalk Empire_, and people my age usually have no interest in stuff like that.



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Trust me.  My humor is worse.  I laugh when someone or something dies in a movie.  I also laugh at things that aren't funny and don't laugh at things that are (so I've been told).



Haha, well there are a few funny deaths in movies I can remember. I can name that _Silent Night, Deadly Night Part 2_ scene where the guy goes "GARBAGE DAY!!!!!!" and that was just plain funny, although it wasn't trying to be funny.


----------



## roroselle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'm a Christian haha
I have different values & morals pretty much. I messed up in life, a lot but I still hold onto my faith.
And that makes me different.
It's awesome though that now people aren't too critical of most Christians; the criticism is probably because of what outrageous "Christians" have done in the past (and probably still today) I'm not one of those that throw the bible at yo face and picket outside your house LOL that's damn craaaay. I've gotten a lot of "you're a freak" "why do you believe in that crap?" But everyone's entitled to their own belief.. I'm free to be me and you're free to be you so let's all be friends :3 just cuz belief is diff doesn't mean ya cant hang out with me  ppl forget Christianity isn't about condemning but about loving and forgiveness and etc. rofl so sorry dont mean to puuureach, I'm not hahaha that's just my babbling side coming out. That's an another thing I talk a lot lol

Oh and I play animal crossing
No one I know, personally, plays. 

None of my girl friends play CoD 
So I get along with guys in that area lol
I get pretty mean, sometimes I wonder if I should admit myself to anger management classes
If you've ever been on live on CoD (mw2,3 blops) and saw a roroPANDAx yelling at you and being inappropriate.. I'm sorry.. Rofl


----------



## dollydaydream (Jul 29, 2013)

Um I'm different from my age because I hate the music everybody listens to, and basically don't like music in general. None of my friends who are girls play the games I like either  like skyrim and COD and etc. Lot's of my friends are emo as well, it's not that I judge them for deciding to be themselves, but if they were just a bit nicer I wouldn't mind. 

I also have overactive imagination, weirdly, since I was like 9, I've created my own world in my head, and since then just kept developing it. I can't write it down because it's too difficult to put into words.

Thats basically why I'm different from my age group. I guess.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> I also have overactive imagination, weirdly, since I was like 9, I've created my own world in my head, and since then just kept developing it. I can't write it down because it's too difficult to put into words.



I knew I wasn't the only one with an own world


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 29, 2013)

I have no desire to ever be in a relationship, or be attracted to others i like being independent :LL


----------



## Princess (Jul 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I have no desire to ever be in a relationship, or be attracted to others i like being independent :LL



Just because someone is in a relationship, doesn't make them dependant.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Just because someone is in a relationship, doesn't make them dependant.




Words so true.  You should reconsider in the future, Gizmodo.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah but im not actually attracted to anyone, its not something you can just change you know ? and yeah i shouldn't have worded it like that, but not being attracted to anyone is not something you can help? and for some people it also doesnt change with age

And it does make you dependent to a certain extent, it means you have to consider someone in the decisions you make, and you do have that commitment with you


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 29, 2013)

probably that i'm quiet and i deal with depression and anxiety. i just have learned to hate other people and hide from the world.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2013)

I like staying inside and playing video games more than anyone my age. One of my male friends is close to tying with me on that, but I still stay inside more. I'm also more mature and addicted to the computer.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 29, 2013)

still have tons of teddybears and plushies...still hug my plush dog Wafi.
also I like to watch little kids shows...I'am so odd


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm cranky for my age. And apparently the video games I play are very different to a "normal teenager".


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 3, 2013)

@SecondSider
What do you think of the director Ridley Scott's films? I've watched Blade Runner (One of my favourite films ever), Alien (Another favourite) and Prometheus. He's one of my favourite directors and I adore his films, I was lucky enough to write about him for my Media coursework. It upsets me, though, that most of my friends deny that Ridley Scott directed Alien and claim instead that James Cameron directed it (Along with Aliens)

That's another thing about me that makes me different from most of my friends, I actually appreciate all the work that goes into making a film! It grinds my gears when people illegally download films, as it's not just the actors that lose money, the camera men, the people who made the props and the musicians who created a whole soundtrack for the film all lose money!


----------



## burnside (Aug 3, 2013)

I still have Pokemon, Sonic, and Mario posters up around my room. OTL


----------



## NightWings (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm slightly more and slightly less mature than high schoolers my age I suppose. I watch a lot of anime (mostly Hetalia really) and the only person I know who watches it too is a grade above me. I read Homestuck, watch TV shows that aren't even popular at my school, and have a bit more of a... Refined taste? I tend to not overreact unless it has to do with my fandoms. Which I have many.
I still like Pokemon, Animal Crossing, My Little Pony, an other stuff though. I spaz a lot when something fandom-y happens or in with friends. I am really an odd person in my class, though. I don't not fit in, but I am not good friends with everyone. 
Eh. I am pretty happy with who I am right now.  different but pretty freakin awesome


----------



## Lotte (Aug 4, 2013)

My friends find it weird that even though I dress really girly, I'm into video games, blast gangsta and club music in my car, and can be pretty vulgar. They still love me though, hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But then when they tell their friends about me, their friends don't believe I'm like that at all because of my outer appearance.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 4, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> @SecondSider
> What do you think of the director Ridley Scott's films? I've watched Blade Runner (One of my favourite films ever), Alien (Another favourite) and Prometheus. He's one of my favourite directors and I adore his films, I was lucky enough to write about him for my Media coursework. It upsets me, though, that most of my friends deny that Ridley Scott directed Alien and claim instead that James Cameron directed it (Along with Aliens)
> 
> That's another thing about me that makes me different from most of my friends, I actually appreciate all the work that goes into making a film! It grinds my gears when people illegally download films, as it's not just the actors that lose money, the camera men, the people who made the props and the musicians who created a whole soundtrack for the film all lose money!



Oh, yeah. He's also one of my favourite movie directors, I've seen a lot of his movies, but the four I can name at the moment are _Alien_, _Thelma & Louise_, _Hannibal_, and _Gladiator_. The first two that I named are two of my all-time favourite movies, while _Gladiator_, for me, isn't really the best Ridley Scott movie though I did enjoy it, but I thought _Hannibal_, wasn't really the best installment to the Hannibal Lecter series. Also, I haven't seen _Blade Runner_ at all, but I know it's on my list of movies to watch.

And as well, it's horrible that illegal movie downloading even existed in the first place, because even the richest filmmakers lose money to this...


----------



## Puffy (Aug 5, 2013)

After hitting up my "friends" at school... Welp.
1: Apparently everyones grown out of disney, cartoons. They prefer reality TV and I'm just like NO CAN U NOT.
2: Noone wants to play Mario Party, Pokemon, Legend of Zelda and noone even wants to learn where my Isabelle plushie is from.
3: I tried watching Bambi with them (my favorite animated movie) and they laughed at me. >:<
4: Everyone was staring at me when I whipped out my 3DS and started playing AnimalCrossing. They said" WHY ARE YOU PLAYING THAT?! GROW UP AND PLAY REAL GAMES!"
5: I was playing with a Tamagotchi and they were like "Is that a phone from a dollar store?"
6: They were swooning over this ugly boy and all I did was draw. Then they slapped me because I wasn't swooning over that guy.
And let me remind you I'm only 10. :/


----------



## Envy (Aug 5, 2013)

I suppose... Most of my music taste (not all, I must emphasize) would make me out as somebody of the last generation. I listen to a lot of 60s/70s music. I even listen to a radio station that plays exclusively 60s/70s music. I also really like classical music, but I suppose that isn't necessarily 'popular' among any age group but maybe the elderly? lol. I'll even listen to Big Band music, which is more along the lines of before my grandparents, and then I like some Renaissance choral music, which is a very out there taste, apparently. xD

On the flip-side, I still watch cartoons. I've never felt weird about it or anything. It's just in the past I've liked to claim that me still watching cartoons and animation is just me being open-minded and being able to see appeal in anything. But that's false, because I've realized that _all_ I watch is cartoons and animation. There's isn't a single live-action show I watch, regularly or not. I don't mean to be closed-minded about them, I just generally don't like what I've seen of live-action. I'm not into forensics and I rarely find sitcoms to be funny, so it's hard for me to get into any of them.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 5, 2013)

Puffy said:


> After hitting up my "friends" at school... Welp.
> 1: Apparently everyones grown out of disney, cartoons. They prefer reality TV and I'm just like NO CAN U NOT.
> 2: Noone wants to play Mario Party, Pokemon, Legend of Zelda and noone even wants to learn where my Isabelle plushie is from.
> 3: I tried watching Bambi with them (my favorite animated movie) and they laughed at me. >:<
> ...



That's how people treat me too! I know how you feel...


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 5, 2013)

The fact that I get really intensely into video games set me apart from a lot of people I used to hang out with. That and the fact that I don't like to party anymore. I moved away for school and in the process lost a lot of really good friends (well, apparently not..) that I had for years. I've become pretty anti-social since I moved away and stopped partying but don't really mind it. All that and the fact that I actually give a **** about something (I'm majoring in native studies and the Ojibwe language which I've always been really passionate about) and it seems that most people my age (I'm 20) couldn't care less about anything besides themselves, although I know that isn't the case for everyone. Just most people I know my age.


----------



## BeanLlama (Aug 5, 2013)

I know many people say things like this, but I am very mature for my age. I also am able to see right through people... Both the good and the bad. Likewise, I am good with dealing with emotions; which is probably why I'm often asked for advice. Nonetheless, my flaws make me who I am, too. Unfortunately, I'm very insecure-- not about what other people say, I am just pretty hard on myself. For instance, when I make a mistake and get called out on, I beat myself up over it. Anyways, I really am just amazed with the ACNL community and how we are all here for each other! ^)^
*sorry for the crazy rambling*


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 6, 2013)

BeanLlama said:


> I know many people say things like this, but I am very mature for my age. I also am able to see right through people... Both the good and the bad. Likewise, I am good with dealing with emotions; which is probably why I'm often asked for advice. Nonetheless, my flaws make me who I am, too. Unfortunately, I'm very insecure-- not about what other people say, I am just pretty hard on myself. For instance, when I make a mistake and get called out on, I beat myself up over it. Anyways, I really am just amazed with the ACNL community and how we are all here for each other! ^)^
> *sorry for the crazy rambling*



I'm kinda like that as well...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

Not a lot of people like Studio Ghibli my age. They think it's boring or they never watched it


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 6, 2013)

I hang out with people generally a lot younger than me. A good amount of people in my same age group usually irritate me.


----------



## beebs (Aug 7, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Just asking.
> 
> For me, it's just the autism, and the intense love for movies. The other kids bully me only because I like the classic ones, such as _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?_ and because I don't really like the films that catch the interest of people my age, such as _Scary MoVie_, and I prefer the more mature and artful ones like... Well, I think I already mentioned it.
> 
> So, is there anything about you that makes you different from the people you hang out with?



High school is such a short period of time where the majority of your peers are a**holes to be honest. I don't have autism, but I was very similar in high school with my choice of movies and music. I was spending tons of money on Criterion edition films while other girls my age were pouring their money into god awful clothing and make-up.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm almost 30 years old and I play video games and watch anime. I don't have kids and have no interest in kids. That makes me completely different from most people in my age group. 

It's kinda hilarious when you have people younger than you treat you like they think you're only like 18 years old due to those things, and then when they finally hear that you are older than them, the shocked look is completely priceless. Of course, I also look about 10 years younger than I actually am so, it's not just stuff I'm into.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 8, 2013)

beebs said:


> High school is such a short period of time where the majority of your peers are a**holes to be honest. I don't have autism, but I was very similar in high school with my choice of movies and music. I was spending tons of money on Criterion edition films while other girls my age were pouring their money into god awful clothing and make-up.



Well, I'm glad that's one thing we can both agree on about high school. Many of the people acted friendly at first, and then close to the end of the year, they were just a**holes. And just like you, I love watching Criterion edition films. But for me, instead of buying them, I just get them from my local library.

Most people my age went to movies for explosions and because it's new, because of how much action movies they keep watching. For me, the only action movie that ever really impressed me was _The Fugitive_. And that's because of how I've studied films for a long time. And as well, when I bring in a movie to discuss with the teachers (believe me, a lot of them were also movie fans), there was one kid who would always look at my movies and go "This movie looks so stupid!" every day. He does it to literally EVERY movie I bring in for the teachers (_Rashomon_, _The Usual Suspects_, _Brokeback Mountain_, etc.).


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I hang out with people generally a lot younger than me. A good amount of people in my same age group usually irritate me.



I think I find this true. My cousin tends to babble on and tries to be funny but he's just being weird ._.


----------



## beffa (Aug 8, 2013)

apparently i'm much more reserved and mature, with a very developed view on the world for my age. everyone else my age is kinda just interested in whatever they can see ahead of them.


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't listen to current pop (it's all mostly junk) only trance and house. I'm also not what you'd call a "traditional" girl, I prefer wearing men's clothes to women's, most of the time I wear t-shirts, hoodies and jeans. 

My sphere of interests is a fair bit larger than anyone I know, I like a wide range of movies, tv shows and games that vary in genre from western, historical, Roman, medieval, to fantasy and sci-fi. I also play more games than most girls I know, I've played plenty of MMOs and FPSes. 

I also currently live with my bf of 6 years (we're not married yet), apparently this is quite outside the norm.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 8, 2013)

My music taste I guess? Everyone else in my class just listens to pop and viral music (eg. Gangnam Style), with the exception of two people who listen to k-pop. I prefer pop punk and alternative.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't call people stupid for having different opinions.


----------



## Mosshead (Aug 10, 2013)

I think more maturely and the people around my age group in my school tends to annoy me too much so I'm more of a loner although I still have quite a few friends.
 I don't mind people having different opinions either since I know some people go bashing on others if they don't share the same opinion as them and I find that really immature. :/


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

beffa said:


> apparently i'm much more reserved and mature, with a very developed view on the world for my age. everyone else my age is kinda just interested in whatever they can see ahead of them.



I'm really glad I read this as well as all the other similar posts on this thread like this one. I have 2 younger sisters (both 18) and a younger brother (17) so I always knew their friends growing up. Even though they're not a lot younger than me (I'm 20) I always sort of judged them and developed the impression that everyone younger than me was annoying and immature and just sort of assumed I wouldn't like them. I feel pretty stupid about that now because I know when I was younger, I would've wanted people to see me as mature too. Shame on me for stereotyping by age, though!


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

well, i'm a middle schooler (12, soon to be 13) and..

- i can't stand the radio these days. i also like the beatles.
- i have a disorder (Sensory Processing Disorder .. google it), and part of this disorder is that i can't eat a lot of food. on an average day, all i really can eat for breakfast lunch and dinner is well, mac and cheese. it doesn't affect me as much anymore because i've gotten used to it, but most kids my age can't comprehend this fact for some strange reason. when you have been doing the same thing since birth, it simply doesn't stand out to you as much.. if you know what i mean?
- i don't think that being in 6th grade and "dating" is cool. i mean, you don't have a car. where are you going to go for your 1 week anniversary? chuckee cheeses?

ok, this is turning into a rant more than  anything. i'll stop now XD


----------



## HelloAnna (Aug 12, 2013)

No offense to anyone that does these things, I just personally don't I'm thirteen, I have no interest in getting married, I hate when school ends (even though I dislike school), I deactivated my facebook, I don't wear or own any makeup or paint my nails, I like doing the dishes- It clears my mind cx, I like paperback books instead of hardcover, I like to match my socks instead of mix matching, I dislike 97% of cartoon shows, I dislike songs on the radio/top charts-I'll listen to them like 3-4 times and then automatically get sick of it. This is getting too long, so I'll stop. cx ​


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope, I'm just like any other 19 year old lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> well, i'm a middle schooler (12, soon to be 13) and..
> 
> - i can't stand the radio these days. i also like the beatles.
> - i have a disorder (Sensory Processing Disorder .. google it), and part of this disorder is that i can't eat a lot of food. on an average day, all i really can eat for breakfast lunch and dinner is well, mac and cheese. it doesn't affect me as much anymore because i've gotten used to it, but most kids my age can't comprehend this fact for some strange reason. when you have been doing the same thing since birth, it simply doesn't stand out to you as much.. if you know what i mean?
> ...





LOL I fell off my chair reading this.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 12, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> LOL I fell off my chair reading this.



Wise kid....
Dating in middle school doesn't mean anything, but that was pretty funny.


I know more about world events than most of my friends, but I enjoy geography and learning about other cultures, so I try to keep up to date.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

In high school, I used to think that I was different from most of my peers. But as I got older, I realized that I have a lot more in common with certain people who share  don't appear to share the same interests as me from first impressions. I don't mind others liking mainstream stuff, as long as they're willing to open their minds outside the box too. Sometimes the people who are only into indie media can be pretty narrow-minded too.


----------



## Mixxi (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a really interesting thread ^_^.

The only thing I can think of is that I'm 22 and I own a house and have 2 cats, a dog and a bearded dragon. Most people my age, in the UK, are either living with their parents, renting a flat or in shared accommodation. I'm just very lucky! Also I teach social skills as a subject to children/teenagers with special educational needs. I don't know anyone else my age who does that, I suppose.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 14, 2013)

My virginity.

Most 13 year olds these days are off having s3x or doing drugs.

That's right, what you have just read has made you lose all hope in future generation.
I know, i know. Awful isn't it?


----------



## Leanne (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't like to be pretentious and start saying "oh I'm so different than people around here!", but I guess a couple of things are different than the rest, and I'm sure most people have their own qualities or attributes that are different in one way or another. 

If I had to pick some, I'd say that my taste for music is different than most people my age. Most people my age will probably go listen to Justin Bieber, Rehanna (SP?), Lady GaGa... I acquired my family's musical taste and then my brother's taste for heavy metal. It's not like I don't listen to mainstream pop because I hate it or find it awful (like many people who "defend" their tastes will do), but I really just don't enjoy them at all. What I love about classical and baroque music is that it triggers my imagination and makes me do wild things. I have never found that feeling in any other type of music before. I don't listen to music that doesn't make me feel anything because I think it's boring. Buuut to each its own. 

Another thing is I love reading and writing. Most people my age around here will jump out a window before reading a book. 





Hamusuta said:


> My virginity.
> 
> Most 13 year olds these days are off having s3x or doing drugs.
> 
> ...



You'd be surprised, but that depends on where you live. Western countries trigger the alarms at the idea of sex, and because of that most countries have high ages of consent. But other countries have different laws and point of view with such things. The age of consent is 13 in many asian countries, as long as the involved parties don't have a tremendous age difference I think. In those countries I imagine it's perfectly normal and not "morally incorrect" to lose your virginity at that age. It really depends where you live and the social context there is towards the topic of sex ^^.


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I have a very good imagination and I am a bit mature for my age, but hey im guessing a lot of people are getting mature nowadays, especially younger people.


----------



## Ponycorpse (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess I dress differently to a lot of people my age. I think I dress more formally! So for instance, I never wear jeans or trousers always skirts and dresses. I've also been told by many people my age that the way I phrase myself is a lot more mature than they do. uou; People generally tell me I'm 18 going on 30!


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm 12

all the music I listen to, my friends think it's weird :/
I wear mori kei fashion to school (at least I try to)
i still have one of those old flip phones... from my mom... yeah they're cheap >>
play viola (but i'm not that good at it)
i don't get along with people at all... everyone either thinks i'm weird or they're mean


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

Ponycorpse said:


> I guess I dress differently to a lot of people my age. I think I dress more formally! *So for instance, I never wear jeans or trousers always skirts and dresses*.



I don't like to wear jeans or trousers either; it's skirts, dresses, and hot pants for me.  I didn't even own any until about three weeks ago. A woman at my volunteer job made a jab at me for how I dress, and I think maybe she thinks I'm not dressing appropriately (I work with young kids) so I bought a pair of jeans.


----------



## xseed (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh I got a looong list
I am diff, cuz:
I dont listen to rap
I hate country
I dont like sports
I dont like facebook,twitter,instagram ect
I dont like cell phones
I dont like beer or anything alchoholic
i dont like Barbeque stuff
I dont like fried chicken
I dont like cutting my hair(compared to other guys who does)
I listen to ost's mainly as my main music
I dont smoke. Or do any drugs(drugs can go tho hell)
I dont want a job
I dont have a father
I dont like going outside
I HATE dogs. 
So yea. I am basically a very differnet person but I love being differnet


----------



## Trundle (Aug 14, 2013)

What really separates me from other people is the lack of care of what people think of me. In general, people tell me I'm different, but not in a bad way, and they find something about me different than most people. I learned to not care what people's opinions of me are. I still do care about the opinions of family members and really close friends, but aside from that, I just be myself no matter what. It works great, and from what I see, other people that do the same are some of the happiest people I know!


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

Everything sets me apart from my peers locally.  I'm fat, I have blue eyes, I'm pretty creative (and by that I mean wacky and goofy), I'm incredibly intelligent, and I'm strong as anything.
Compared to the kids at my school, my intelligence doesn't get a chance to shine as much (since I go to a private school for the "elite," though you could have fooled me).  My strength does set me apart, as I can bench press (inb4 do you even lift) 150 lbs, and push twice that with my legs.
I'm also incredibly shy in person, and I tend to recall facts that I read from more than a decade ago.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2013)

Most people my age in my area have no idea what's going on in the world.

My area is the suburbs around D.C. >.>


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> Everything sets me apart from my peers locally.  I'm fat, I have blue eyes, I'm pretty creative (and by that I mean wacky and goofy), I'm incredibly intelligent, and I'm strong as anything.
> Compared to the kids at my school, my intelligence doesn't get a chance to shine as much (since I go to a private school for the "elite," though you could have fooled me).  My strength does set me apart, as I can bench press (inb4 do you even lift) 150 lbs, and push twice that with my legs.
> I'm also incredibly shy in person, and I tend to recall facts that I read from more than a decade ago.



Lol, you sound like Peter Griffin from Family Guy.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> Everything sets me apart from my peers locally.  I'm fat, I have blue eyes, I'm pretty creative (and by that I mean wacky and goofy), I'm incredibly intelligent, and I'm strong as anything.
> Compared to the kids at my school, my intelligence doesn't get a chance to shine as much (since I go to a private school for the "elite," though you could have fooled me).  My strength does set me apart, as I can bench press (inb4 do you even lift) 150 lbs, and push twice that with my legs.
> I'm also incredibly shy in person, and I tend to recall facts that I read from more than a decade ago.



The majority of the posts in this thread I've read and automatically thought, "This isn't really unique at all." But this really _is_ unique.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2013)

Tina said:


> The majority of the posts in this thread I've read and automatically thought, "This isn't really unique at all." But this really _is_ unique.



Agreed.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm the only one with a legit dream.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm the only one with a legit dream.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## cwertle (Aug 15, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I hang out with people generally a lot younger than me. A good amount of people in my same age group usually irritate me.



^This


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm way into religion and politics... that and I'm a Libertarian and I don't know any other Libertarians (in my area). I don't care about having a girlfriend, or partying, or anything like that. I'm not a sports fan whatsoever. Whenever people talk about it, I just kind of tune out. I'd rather play Fantasy Stocks than Fantasy Football. Most times, I actually like talking to the parents moreso than their kid.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2013)

Tina said:


> What do you mean by that?



All my other friends want to be this and that but no one's working hard to get there. I'm the only one who is. I've already started my book.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2013)

I know how to have fun, but I feel like most people my age don't know when to quit. 
I don't drink, I don't smoke, and I don't party all the time. Most of my friends are into some hardcore drugs and drink way too much because they all think it's "cool". It personally scares the crap out of me to do any of that stuff. 
Like at my friends 18th birthday party a girl showed up completely hammered, she was throwing up everywhere and everyone else was trying to do speed and someone brought cocaine. It was really scary to me, so I ended up just going to the house (The party was in the garage) and going to sleep.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't dress for "my age" and can pull it off.  Boots were my thing before everyone started wearing them.


----------

